# Pm25mv Head Removal....



## Dman1114 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok so ...


Not sure how it happened but my upper Z saddle lock stripped out.  So i plan on removing the head and the Saddle and installing a time sert to fix it.


Just one issue though.   I can't get the Head off.   


I have taken the 3 nuts and one bolt out from under.   and i have removed the set screw from the lower right side.


I rested it on the electric box on its left side.   on a clock of wood on the table.    but it still wont come off.


It comes out a wisker but it hits something solid and wont budge.  


I have read through the last thread that was here and tried everything i could think of.   there was one set screw in the lower right side it measured at 5/8"  . there was only one in there.


so now I don't know what to do i don't want to pry anything... just wanna get this head off so i can fix the stripped hole.


----------



## brav65 (Oct 22, 2015)

I had a similar issue, apparently there are two set screws in the hole and you must get the second one out to release the head.


----------



## Dman1114 (Oct 22, 2015)

I shined a light in there and i even blew some air in there....  i scratched around inside with a scribe.... if its in there it maybe upside down?????

Maybe i can try and drill it out with a left hand bit....      Get another one or make a small centering bushing and drill it with a left hand bit?????

when looking in the hole and wiggling the head it does move ....


just want to make sure its safe to try and drill it????


----------



## brav65 (Oct 22, 2015)

I never got mine off I took out the gibs and slid the whole head off. I need to take it off again and will see if I can get the set screw out, I just need a couple extra hours in the day.


----------



## Dman1114 (Oct 23, 2015)

I got it off!!

And it wasn't a second set screw...

Some sort of case hardened pin.

I ended up using a left hand drill and when I backed out the drill to have a look. (Cause it wasn't backing out. )


This is what was on the tip of my bit


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 23, 2015)

That's just not right?  

Maybe a magnet next time? Or, I'd probably leave the thing out if it were me (NOT suggesting a course of action here).


----------



## brav65 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dman1114 said:


> I got it off!!
> 
> And it wasn't a second set screw...
> 
> ...



That's great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sandybourne (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, newbie here, thanks for that , this is a great informative site . I just ordered a PM25mv today after sitting on the fence for some time.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 2, 2015)

Welcome, Sandy, You'll like the PM25, but don't expect to do Bridgeport weight work on it.  I've put a lot of miles on mine since June, have found no faults (due to the machine).


----------



## Sandybourne (Dec 2, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> Welcome, Sandy, You'll like the PM25, but don't expect to do Bridgeport weight work on it.  I've put a lot of miles on mine since June, have found no faults (due to the machine).


Thank you,  nothing Bridgeport big on the horizon , I now have to decide on a lathe, looking at the PM10/22 or the LMS Hi Torque C4 8.5x20.


----------



## pepi (Dec 5, 2015)

Dman1114 said:


> I got it off!!
> 
> And it wasn't a second set screw...
> 
> ...


 
See if I understand the pin was behind the set screw. If that is the case, that sounds like the set screw should have been longer and that was mickey mouse work around. If it were me I would, check the size of the pin and if it has the same OD as the allen.

I’d opt for an allen that matched the added length of the two pieces.
Second choice if pin OD is smaller than the allen; machine the end of the allen to the length and dia of the pin.
My 2 cents


----------



## Sandybourne (Dec 8, 2015)

Well the PM25mv should be arriving late next week or the following week and today decided to ordered a PM11/27VF-LB.  

Enjoying this mill thread ,thanks.

A thank you and bouquet to Matt and Nicole at PM who answered all my many questions with kindness and in a professional manner.


----------



## lpeedin (Dec 9, 2015)

You will enjoy the 1127 VF-LB.  I have had mine for almost a year now.  It has been a great machine to learn on.  No major mods to mine other than converting my tool post swivel lock down to a 4-bolt set up instead of a 2 bolt.  This added a good amount of rigidity which was immediately noticed in parting off pieces.  I also believe overall finish cuts improved slightly as well. But, most of my steel work is limited to plain old cold or hot rolled and those don't necessarily machine pretty.


----------



## Sandybourne (Dec 22, 2015)

Deleted


----------

